# Battery check



## Birdvan (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi all have a Duetto 2007 t350 140
Unable to find workshop manual, so how do you get at batteries to check them, do you take off seat.
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Birdvan (Sep 12, 2010)

Further to above its a Ford Transit base vehicle.


----------

